# Helvetia



## Bernhard Hilse (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello and greetings from sunny Eastern Australia. Here is a photo of one of my slippers and just wondering if anyone out there has one similiar?

Cheers Bernhard.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome, Bernhard. 

When I click on the photo to enlarge it, nothing happens. It's too small for me to see what it is in this size. Can you make the photo bigger? Or check the link if it's supposed to take us to a larger picture?


----------



## bench72 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Bernhard, I've actually just ordered one and cannot wait for the plant to arrive...

Helvetia is the primary cross chamberlainianum x philippinense, so I guess it would be similar to other cochlopetalum x philippinense crosses. I have a Paph Honey in flower at the moment with two flowers open but your plant seems to have way more than that... about five flowers on two spikes, is it?

If you could, it would be greatly appreciated if you could enlarge the photo so we can get a clearer picture of your plant.


cheers
tim


----------



## Bernhard Hilse (Dec 5, 2007)

*Helvetia larger*

Hello,



I have tried to make this picture bigger but this is as large as they will let me go. This is my favourite plant and I took two shoots from the mother plant 6 months ago. This plant is about 14 inches high. I am hoping to take out the regional slipper papy orchard competition in Central Queensland. There is usually only about 30 competitors as the region only has a small population. We have 15 accredited judges judging our orchard show. 

Cheers,

Bernhard


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Luck! Looks good to me & most important is that you like it!


----------

